# Liverpool Mozart Orchestra perform Robert Howard's Cortège



## rah

On Saturday 17th November, Liverpool Mozart Orchestra will perform Robert Howard's Cortège (2015) as part of a WW1 Centenary Concert entitled "We Will Remember Them". The concert also includes works by Ravel, Butterworth, Vaughan Williams and Beethoven.

Cortège was composed for South Liverpool Orchestra, David Kernick (co-founder and webmaster of the Prescot Festival), and the 11th Annual Prescot Festival of Music and the Arts. It is a stirring piece for full orchestra - it has a march-like quality, beginning subtly and growing in intensity towards its climax, exhibiting a rousing, rhythmic style that is all the composer's own.

The concert begins at 7.30pm at Liverpool Hope University's Capstone Theatre (Shaw Street, Liverpool, L6 1HP) under the baton of Jonathan Evans. Further details, including how to purchase tickets (£15/£13.50/£5/free) can be found at www.livemozart.com.

November also sees a performance of Robert's Magnificat & Nunc Dimittis (2011) at Liverpool (Anglican) Cathedral. Liverpool Cathedral Youth Choir will perform the work under the direction of Stephen Mannings at Evensong on Saturday 24th November at 3pm.

Additionally, on Friday 16th November, there will be two private first performances of early piano miniatures - Intrada (1995) & Prelude in C (1992; the composer - piano) - as well as the flexible version of Once in Royal David's City (1997 & 2018; Laura Howard & David Kernick - voices, the composer - piano) at Gladstone's Library Chapel, Church Lane, Hawarden, Flintshire, Wales.
Further details of all Robert's works can be found at www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk.


----------

